# Ouch!



## Guest (Mar 10, 2000)

Well, I should have known better. Yesterday, we got some new furniture and a new mattress and I moved some furniture around (ya know, since I felt so good!) and then stayed really busy yesterday running errands and such. How stupid of me! I am paying for it today. I feel kind of bruised all over. I have already promised the kids to go clothes shopping today so I can't get out of that but will be lazy the rest of the day. Hope y'all have a good weekend. We are headed to hometown Midland tomorrow for a few days. It is blowing nothing but dirt there. Can't wait for that.......Good to see family though. Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lynne, sorry you're not feeling well. Our temps that were in the 70's went down into the 20's again and there is a blanket of snow on the ground again!! I thought it was a little to good to be true. I think I'll take this weather over dirt blowing though!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:I'm also sorry to hear that you are in pain today. I did the same thing on Sunday, outside raking leaves. Did I pay for it later. I know that when I feel better I want to do so much, because we know our good days are limited.You are doing the right thing, just take it easy for a few days. Take a nice warm bath before bedtime and relax.Hope you have a good time visiting your family. I haven't seen my family much since we moved, but I hope to see them soon (especially with my sister due next week).Take care, and I'll talk to you on Monday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2000)

Hi Lynne, Hope you had a nice weekend. You mentioned you bought a new mattress. We're in the market for a new mattress, but I'm at a loss for what kind to buy. I wake up every morning with aches and pains, but I'm afraid a new mattress won't be any better. Did you do any kind of research on what would be the best type of mattress for someone with fms?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2000)

Lynne - Is that hometown Midland, MICHIGAN? I'm from Gladwin. Snow is gone again - and the sun is finally out again. Have a good trip. Lil Sis


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2000)

Lil Sis, hometown in Midland, Texas! It was just beautiful, sun shiny and barely any wind blowing. Had a great time. Brought some friends back with us for a few days. Have a good week. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2000)

Eskie, we got a pillowtop Simmons firm mattress. It is just wonderful to get that gushy feeling but yet firm. We love it!


----------

